# Editing my wedding photos...okay or no?



## McMommy

Our photographers were pretty good for our wedding, but none of the shots were spectacular to me... mainly because of things I didn't like about _myself_ in the photos (skin tone, dull eyes, stray hairs, etc...)


They gave us CDs of all of the images they took at our wedding, including the enhanced ones, as well as a form that says we can make prints or copies as many times of whatever we want. 

*Is it wrong if I go back through my photos and re-edit them to my tastes?* I still have ZERO prints of my wedding and would really like to put a few up on the walls. But like I said, I'm less than thrilled with how a lot of them turned out! But surely, among 1300 photos, I can find 2 or 3 that I love, right?


----------



## Rosshole

We talked with our photographers and they took off a chunk of money because we said that we would do all of the PP on our own...   maybe you could also try that.  Either way, if you are getting full rights to the digital negativees, then do whatever you want with them.


----------



## McMommy

Rosshole said:


> We talked with our photographers and they took off a chunk of money because we said that we would do all of the PP on our own...   maybe you could also try that.  Either way, if you are getting full rights to the digital negativees, then do whatever you want with them.




We got married 3 years ago  I'm just now feeling comfortable with editing photos to the style that I like, so I'm feeling brave enough to try my own wedding photos. I just didn't know if it was immoral because it's not my work that I'm adjusting, ya know?


----------



## BeansproutsPhoto

You own 'em!


----------



## Josh220

Yeah I am not exactly clear what the issue is. They are your images, do whatever you want with them. You are allowed to edit any digital file they give you. This is why some photographers do not give clients the RAW files, so it limits what they can do. If they gave you the RAW files, then that's even better. 

Even if there was a contract stating you were not allowed to alter their files, there's no way they would ever find out unless you tried to sell them or claim it as your own work and they caught it (which is still slim chances).

The way a good photographer keeps people from altering their files is by being a true professional and doing a better job than their client could do. Then there is never a need for their files to be "retouched."


----------



## IgsEMT

> Yeah I am not exactly clear what the issue is. They are your images,  do whatever you want with them. You are allowed to edit any digital file  they give you. This is why some photographers do not give clients the  RAW files, so it limits what they can do. If they gave you the RAW  files, then that's even better.
> 
> Even if there was a contract stating you were not allowed to alter their  files, there's no way they would ever find out unless you tried to sell  them and they caught it.
> ___


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## bennielou

1300 Hundred photos! Wow!
I guess it would depend what your contract says. No one would ever really know if you don't post up your fixes.
I know that seems harsh, but you really can't dicker with the photos and then use them online. Even though he/she gave you unlimited print rights, the copyright is normally not transfered except in extreme, high dollar, situations.
I'm sorry you weren't happy with your wedding photos. That really blows.


----------



## McMommy

bennielou said:


> 1300 Hundred photos! Wow!
> I guess it would depend what your contract says. No one would ever really know if you don't post up your fixes.
> I know that seems harsh, but you really can't dicker with the photos and then use them online. Even though he/she gave you unlimited print rights, the copyright is normally not transfered except in extreme, high dollar, situations.
> I'm sorry you weren't happy with your wedding photos. That really blows.




You know what's really horrible? I loved them until I came here! LOL Then I realized what amazing photos look like, and I don't have a single one that blows me away!  Oh well... I guess that calls for a vow renewal with a new dress and pictures? 

I wouldn't be displaying anything I edit anywhere further than my living room wall. I've been planning on doing a display on my living room wall of the "evolution" of our family... an engagement picture, wedding pic, maternity, and our son... keeping it within the same "set" of editing so it all matches and coordinates. The only ones I don't like, which I should love, are my wedding photos. 

I am learning too much though, because I seriously can't find a single one that doesn't look like a snapshot! None have the "this is it" portrait feel to it. Oh well!


Thank you by the way! I guess there is no problem then, I just wasn't sure of the rules or etiquette. BTW, I would never say that was my photography if someone asked... I wouldn't claim someone else's work.


----------



## Aye-non Oh-non Imus

McMommy said:


> ........They gave us CDs of all of the images they took at our wedding, including the enhanced ones, as well as a form that says we can make prints or copies as many times of whatever we want..........


 I would advise to re-read your contract first, as to copyright ownership and then if you still have questions, contact the photographer to discuss.  Being given to unlimited printing licsense does not equate to permission for file manipulation/editing.  It may also be the case that if you were to choose 2 or 3 images you want to work on, they may be willing to send the RAW file, doubtful, but it nevers hurts to ask.  The worst case is they say no.


----------



## McMommy

Aye-non Oh-non Imus said:


> McMommy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ........They gave us CDs of all of the images they took at our wedding, including the enhanced ones, as well as a form that says we can make prints or copies as many times of whatever we want..........
> 
> 
> 
> I would advise to re-read your contract first, as to copyright ownership and then if you still have questions, contact the photographer to discuss.  Being given to unlimited printing licsense does not equate to permission for file manipulation/editing.  It may also be the case that if you were to choose 2 or 3 images you want to work on, they may be willing to send the RAW file, doubtful, but it nevers hurts to ask.  The worst case is they say no.
Click to expand...


 I don't think we have the contract anymore... I could email them about it, but I don't want to hurt their feelings or send the message that I'm better than them. Yes, they were starting out when they shot our wedding, but our engagement photos and maternity photos are stunning! I don't know why we had such different results from our wedding.


----------



## Aye-non Oh-non Imus

It's not about hurt feelings, it's about contract law.  

It's also about doing the right thing and going about it in an honorable manner.  The further you 'get into photography', the more this will make sense.


----------



## ghpham

1300 photo's and 3 years later and you still have NO prints?? :scratch:


----------



## Josh220

Aye-non Oh-non Imus said:


> McMommy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ........They gave us CDs of all of the images they took at our wedding, including the enhanced ones, as well as a form that says we can make prints or copies as many times of whatever we want..........
> 
> 
> 
> I would advise to re-read your contract first, as to copyright ownership and then if you still have questions, contact the photographer to discuss.  Being given to unlimited printing licsense does not equate to permission for file manipulation/editing.  It may also be the case that if you were to choose 2 or 3 images you want to work on, they may be willing to send the RAW file, doubtful, but it nevers hurts to ask.  The worst case is they say no.
Click to expand...


That's all good legal advise, however I do not see how any of it matters. Do not sell the images or post them all over a website as your own work and no one will know. The photographer does not get a little alarm if their files get edited, and if you feel there is room for improvement then they didn't do their job correctly in the first place. 

Edit them but make sure not to screw up all of your original files. Make back-ups before you take a crack at them.

If you don't have the RAW files, you can contact the photographer and see if they will release them to you after you explain you aren't happy with them. If not, then you at least still have the normal files to work with.


----------



## bennielou

McMommy said:


> bennielou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1300 Hundred photos! Wow!
> I guess it would depend what your contract says. No one would ever really know if you don't post up your fixes.
> I know that seems harsh, but you really can't dicker with the photos and then use them online. Even though he/she gave you unlimited print rights, the copyright is normally not transfered except in extreme, high dollar, situations.
> I'm sorry you weren't happy with your wedding photos. That really blows.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know what's really horrible? I loved them until I came here! LOL Then I realized what amazing photos look like, and I don't have a single one that blows me away!  Oh well... I guess that calls for a vow renewal with a new dress and pictures?
> 
> I wouldn't be displaying anything I edit anywhere further than my living room wall. I've been planning on doing a display on my living room wall of the "evolution" of our family... an engagement picture, wedding pic, maternity, and our son... keeping it within the same "set" of editing so it all matches and coordinates. The only ones I don't like, which I should love, are my wedding photos.
> 
> I am learning too much though, because I seriously can't find a single one that doesn't look like a snapshot! None have the "this is it" portrait feel to it. Oh well!
> 
> 
> Thank you by the way! I guess there is no problem then, I just wasn't sure of the rules or etiquette. BTW, I would never say that was my photography if someone asked... I wouldn't claim someone else's work.
Click to expand...

 
Again, I am so sorry that you were let down. I hear from a lot of people who did research, saw photos, and in the end, they didn't get that grade of work.  I'm sorry.  I can't imagine looking through 1300 images and not seeing a single thing I was in love with.


----------



## McMommy

ghpham said:


> 1300 photo's and 3 years later and you still have NO prints?? :scratch:




None that we display in frames or anything. We have an album with a few hundred 4X6s that they printed out, but none are spectacular... it's like candid-style shots. 


Darn it! I should have picked a different hobby! :lmao:


----------



## McMommy

bennielou said:


> McMommy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bennielou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1300 Hundred photos! Wow!
> I guess it would depend what your contract says. No one would ever really know if you don't post up your fixes.
> I know that seems harsh, but you really can't dicker with the photos and then use them online. Even though he/she gave you unlimited print rights, the copyright is normally not transfered except in extreme, high dollar, situations.
> I'm sorry you weren't happy with your wedding photos. That really blows.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know what's really horrible? I loved them until I came here! LOL Then I realized what amazing photos look like, and I don't have a single one that blows me away!  Oh well... I guess that calls for a vow renewal with a new dress and pictures?
> 
> I wouldn't be displaying anything I edit anywhere further than my living room wall. I've been planning on doing a display on my living room wall of the "evolution" of our family... an engagement picture, wedding pic, maternity, and our son... keeping it within the same "set" of editing so it all matches and coordinates. The only ones I don't like, which I should love, are my wedding photos.
> 
> I am learning too much though, because I seriously can't find a single one that doesn't look like a snapshot! None have the "this is it" portrait feel to it. Oh well!
> 
> 
> Thank you by the way! I guess there is no problem then, I just wasn't sure of the rules or etiquette. BTW, I would never say that was my photography if someone asked... I wouldn't claim someone else's work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again, I am so sorry that you were let down. I hear from a lot of people who did research, saw photos, and in the end, they didn't get that grade of work.  I'm sorry.  I can't imagine looking through 1300 images and not seeing a single thing I was in love with.
Click to expand...



Well for what it's worth, if I'm ever in your area, I'm scheduling a "bridal" for our vow renewal! You do magic, I swear!


----------



## McMommy

Is it okay for me to post examples here of what I'm looking at? Then you guys can tell me... is it just me (literally, bad makeup, bad hair.... DON'T get your hair colored the week of your wedding, btw.)

Oh and it was all "professionally" done, I guess nothing really worked out the way it was supposed to that day. Well, apart from marrying my husband. That part was fantastic!


----------



## bennielou

McMommy said:


> Is it okay for me to post examples here of what I'm looking at? Then you guys can tell me... is it just me (literally, bad makeup, bad hair.... DON'T get your hair colored the week of your wedding, btw.)
> 
> Oh and it was all "professionally" done, I guess nothing really worked out the way it was supposed to that day. Well, apart from marrying my husband. That part was fantastic!


 
Yes, I can't see why it wouldn't be acceptable unless there is an addendum about not posting any photos online....


----------



## Josh220

McMommy said:


> Is it okay for me to post examples here of what I'm looking at? Then you guys can tell me... is it just me (literally, bad makeup, bad hair.... DON'T get your hair colored the week of your wedding, btw.)
> 
> Oh and it was all "professionally" done, I guess nothing really worked out the way it was supposed to that day. Well, apart from marrying my husband. That part was fantastic!



The rules can be a little anal around here but I see no harm in this situation to post your own wedding pictures.


----------



## bennielou

McMommy said:


> bennielou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> McMommy said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know what's really horrible? I loved them until I came here! LOL Then I realized what amazing photos look like, and I don't have a single one that blows me away!  Oh well... I guess that calls for a vow renewal with a new dress and pictures?
> 
> I wouldn't be displaying anything I edit anywhere further than my living room wall. I've been planning on doing a display on my living room wall of the "evolution" of our family... an engagement picture, wedding pic, maternity, and our son... keeping it within the same "set" of editing so it all matches and coordinates. The only ones I don't like, which I should love, are my wedding photos.
> 
> I am learning too much though, because I seriously can't find a single one that doesn't look like a snapshot! None have the "this is it" portrait feel to it. Oh well!
> 
> 
> Thank you by the way! I guess there is no problem then, I just wasn't sure of the rules or etiquette. BTW, I would never say that was my photography if someone asked... I wouldn't claim someone else's work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again, I am so sorry that you were let down. I hear from a lot of people who did research, saw photos, and in the end, they didn't get that grade of work. I'm sorry. I can't imagine looking through 1300 images and not seeing a single thing I was in love with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well for what it's worth, if I'm ever in your area, I'm scheduling a "bridal" for our vow renewal! You do magic, I swear!
Click to expand...

 
Hey McMommy, if you ever come to Dallas, I will do it for free.  Every bride deserves at least one rocking photo.


----------



## bennielou

Josh220 said:


> McMommy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it okay for me to post examples here of what I'm looking at? Then you guys can tell me... is it just me (literally, bad makeup, bad hair.... DON'T get your hair colored the week of your wedding, btw.)
> 
> Oh and it was all "professionally" done, I guess nothing really worked out the way it was supposed to that day. Well, apart from marrying my husband. That part was fantastic!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The rules can be a little anal around here but I see no harm in this situation to post your own wedding pictures.
Click to expand...

 
After thinking about it for a nanosecond, maybe it is best to ask the mods.  I wouldn't see what was wrong with a link, though.....


----------



## McMommy

Here is the best one of me in my dress. Seriously... this probably shows more detail than any of the others I can see. Oh ps... I wasn't a bridezilla. I was the opposite. Everything went wrong on my wedding day, apart from marrying my husband (and even then, we forgot to sign our certificate, so we did it the next day) and I took it all in stride. Flowers, hair, makeup was wrong, cake was wrong, food was dry, someone spilled champagne on my dress... I didn't freak about anything! LOL


----------



## KmH

*Editing my wedding photos...okay or no?* 

Not without the written permission of the copyright owner.

TPF does have a rule:

The Photo Forum - Photography Discussion Forum - FAQ



> * You agree to only post images and/or other material to which you have exclusive copyright, or permission from the copyright holder that you are able to present to TPF Staff. Under no circumstances will any instance of copyright infringement be tolerated.


 
But, I'm aware that forum management had recently decided to relax their stance, to one degreee or another, on its enforcement.


----------



## McMommy

Hmmm, I think I opened a can of worms I really wasn't ready for. Blah... what started as a "fun project" is leaving me pretty bummed out, so I'm just going to drop it and not bother. I have one good B&W very edited photo I can get blown up and frame. That's good enough for now, until we can renew our vows.

Thanks guys!


----------



## bennielou

McMommy,you are a super pretty lady. It seems that the photos you posted are not exposed well. They have also not been cropped which would help a host of problems.
There is all kinds of crazy shadows going on. This is because he used no flash or a on camera flash. I can also tell that these photos were taken at 2 or 3 pm. Or 10 or 11. I can't tell if the sun is rising or setting. This is the time though that a big crazy light is needed.
At any rate, some patch work could have helped correct this. At least the stray hairs.
The blue bleed on the dress would have to be corrected via a hue layer.

If I were fixing these two photos, this is what I would do:

Lower the curves on a layer. Bigtime. Do it a few times, and paint in the correct exposure.

Make a hue layer, and get rid of the blue. Hit control delete, and paint only your dress to get rid of it.

Use the patch tool to get rid of stray hair. Unfortunately you are stuck with the shadows.


----------



## bennielou

On the good end, I'm still seeing detail, which means in curves you can probably bring your dress back..........


----------



## bennielou

umm, is that a chicken coop fence he has you standing in front of in the second?  Oh lord.

You can patch this out, but you will need a small brush and a ton of patience.


----------



## Josh220

Holy snapshots batman! 

You are a very pretty woman, but you definitely deserved better quality than this for your wedding day. If I had not already been following this thread I would have thought a friend or relative shot this with their p&s camera. You definitely owe it to yourself to edit these and your plan for a re-shoot sounds fantastic. Especially now that you will be able to gauge the skill level of the photographer better.


----------



## bennielou

McMommy, I probably wouldn't go to the extent and the expense of a whole new wedding.  Have you considered a "day after shoot" ?  (Even though it is three years later).
At the end of the day, you should have some really pretty controlled photos that you can proudly hang on the wall.  I know tons of great photographers in your area that I can turn you onto.  Doing a day after would be waaaaay cheaper than redoing a wedding, and the shoot will cost a lot less as well.
Hope that helps.


----------



## mwcfarms

I say go for the reshoot too. It might cost a couple hundred but you deserve it. Every bride needs at least one photo that is smokin so 50 years down the road you look back and think damn what a great moment. Im so sorry you had an idiot for a photographer then.


----------



## McMommy

bennielou said:


> McMommy, I probably wouldn't go to the extent and the expense of a whole new wedding.  Have you considered a "day after shoot" ?  (Even though it is three years later).
> At the end of the day, you should have some really pretty controlled photos that you can proudly hang on the wall.  I know tons of great photographers in your area that I can turn you onto.  Doing a day after would be waaaaay cheaper than redoing a wedding, and the shoot will cost a lot less as well.
> Hope that helps.




We didn't get to take a honeymoon after our wedding, so we have actually been planning a honeymoon/vow renewal for our 5th anniversary. We want to go to like a Beaches resort that's all inclusive, take our kid(s?) and just have something small and simple/informal. I'll still have a dress  but it won't be a wedding with guests or anything. Maybe cake, because wedding cake is always good!


----------



## ghpham

McMommy said:


> ghpham said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1300 photo's and 3 years later and you still have NO prints?? :scratch:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> None that we display in frames or anything. We have an album with a few hundred 4X6s that they printed out, but none are spectacular... it's like candid-style shots.
> 
> 
> Darn it! I should have picked a different hobby! :lmao:
Click to expand...

 
You are a lovely young lady.  Hmm...it's been a long time, but for our wedding, we went to a portrait studio in our wedding clothing and got some pictures taken.  The photographer had some prop to make it looks like we were in a part of a fancy house.  That is the only pic I have hanging on my house.


----------



## Marissa Foto

I would like to know who you hired for your wedding photography and what you paid. Do they have a website?


----------



## McMommy

Marissa Foto said:


> I would like to know who you hired for your wedding photography and what you paid. Do they have a website?




They do, but my point was not to bash them. They are wonderful photographers, and like I said, our other two photo shoots were amazing! Maybe my wedding just sucked! I mean, the light was terrible (harsh and too bright) and my huge family didn't cooperate. Anyways, we paid... I think $1600 when all was said and done, I think?


----------

